

Felony charges for 8th grader who used teacher's password - pjlegato
http://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/pasco-sheriff-doesnt-flinch-in-the-face-of-national-ridicule-over-hacking/2225438

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362307)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9356172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9356172)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9368317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9368317)

